# Attic Insulation, Venting, and Rewiring Advice



## Tv89 (May 10, 2013)

More Photos


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I can say the attic is a rats nest. Not that there are rats up there. I would clean that debre out and put in new blown Insulation at r 49 min. That should help you out.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The K&T should not be insulation covered to permit cooling; http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/knob-tube-wiring-how-concerned-should-we-2243/

Gary


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

What shape is the roof in? Because it might take a lot less labor to get at the insulation and wiring by opening the roof instead of trying to crawl around.


----------



## Tv89 (May 10, 2013)

Yeah, I believe that a full clean out would be best. As for the K&T wiring, I need to take a closer look and see where they spliced it because there is no sign of it in the basement except left over knobs and tubes but no wires on them. If I can pin point where that is then I may have a chance at running romex from the splice to the attic which would make it possible. But if I can't then it could be a issue because I don't want to have ungrounded ground wires. I can not tear down the walls since its plaster and lathe and would become more of a project than I can handle all at once time and money wise.

wkearney99- I would love to open up the roof but It was just entirely reroofed last summer and they replaced everything down to the OSB board and I dont want to risk in creating a leak. I will mostly likely use the hole I made to access the attic and throw it all out the front vinyl sliding window.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Isn't just the way it always works out? You do a big job only to discover soon there was another one right under it... Bummer. Shame the roofer wasn't helpful enough to point out the sorry state of the insulation. You might want to follow up with them and let them know it'd be worth suggesting to folks when they do a whole roof job. If not for you, for the next guy.

Good luck on it!


----------

